# 2012 World Endurance Championship



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2012 FIA World Endurance Championship Schedule

Mar 17 - Sebring, USA
May 5 - Spa, Belgium
Jun 3 - Le Mans Test Day, France
Jun 16-17 - 24 Hours of Le Mans, France
Aug 26 - Silverstone, UK
Sep 15 - Interlagos, Brazil
Sep 29 - Bahrain
Oct 14 - Fuji, Japan
Oct 27 - Shanghai, China

http://www.fiawec.com/

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/fia-world-endurance-championship/calendar.html

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/fia-world-endurance-championship/updates.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda ARX-03a

Engine: 3.4-liter V8
Power: 500 hp

http://racing.honda.com/hpd/

http://www.wirthresearch.com/

http://www.strakkaracing.com/

http://www.jrm-racing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota Hybrid LMP1

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsjan12.html

http://www.toyota-motorsport.com/

http://www.oreca-racing.com/en/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS030

The new team, which is based at TOYOTA Motorsport GmbH (TMG) in Cologne, Germany, will make its race debut on 5 May in the Six Hours of Spa-Francorchamps, the second round of the FIA World Endurance Championship. TOYOTA Racing intends to enter two TS030 HYBRID cars in the subsequent Le Mans 24 Hours (16-17 June). Participation in further rounds is yet to be confirmed.

A driver line-up of Alex Wurz, Nicolas Lapierre and Kazuki Nakajima has already been confirmed for one car while discussions are still ongoing to finalize the driver line-up for the other. Additionally, Andrea Caldarelli, from Pescara, Italy, has joined TOYOTA Racing as a junior driver.

The TS030 HYBRID is TOYOTA***8217;s successor to the iconic TS010 and TS020 cars, which participated at Le Mans with podium success during the 1990s, with TS an acronym for TOYOTA Sport.

TOYOTA is the first manufacturer to confirm its participation in the FIA World Endurance Championship using a hybrid system, the pioneering approach to this technology which has seen more than 3.5 million TOYOTA hybrid vehicles sold worldwide.

The THS-R (TOYOTA Hybrid System ***8211; Racing) powertrain is designed to deliver maximum performance and features an all-new V8 3.4-liter normally-aspirated gasoline engine and hybrid system with capacitor storage developed by official team partner Nisshinbo.

The team will use the TS030 HYBRID***8217;s first test to evaluate the merits, within the current regulations, of a front motor system produced by Aisin AW and a rear motor system developed by official team partner DENSO. Those regulations limit hybrid systems to recovering a maximum of 500kJ between braking zones whilst restricting deployment to only two wheels.

Like Toyota***8217;s full hybrid road cars, energy is generated under braking and the TS030 HYBRID can operate in electric-only mode, achieving zero emissions and zero fuel consumption.

A brand new carbon fiber LMP1 chassis has been developed and produced at TMG, where the complete car was assembled for the first time in preparation for a roll-out at Paul Ricard.

During an exclusive test session at the French track, which included running in darkness, the TS030 HYBRID completed several hundred kilometers, showing an impressive level of reliability and performance for this very early stage in the car***8217;s testing program.

Alex Wurz and Nicolas Lapierre both put the TS030 HYBRID through its paces at Paul Ricard, joined by 30-year-old Japanese driver Hiroaki Ishiura, who is a candidate to join the driver line-up at races where TOYOTA Racing participates with two cars.

Official partners to the TOYOTA Racing program also include ZENT, Aisin, Nippon Steel, Takata, Toyoda Gosei and Michelin.

http://www.toyotahybridracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS030

Yoshiaki Kino****a, Team President: "Of course we would love to win Le Mans; that is the dream for all competitors in this race. But we are realistic and we know we need to develop and to learn in order to compete with some very strong competition. Our target this year is to show the performance level of our car and particularly the THS-R powertrain. Hybrid is a core technology of TOYOTA so it is important to demonstrate this in a motorsport arena and we want to prove it can bring a performance advantage, both in terms of lap time and fuel efficiency. Everyone involved in designing, developing and preparing the car ***8211; both at TMG and at Motor Sport Division in Japan ***8211; has worked incredibly hard to reach this point and we are all very excited to be back on the race track again."

Pascal Vasselon, Technical Director: "The two main performance drivers of our TS030 HYBRID car are the aerodynamics and the hybrid system. The regulations for hybrid powertrains allow us to recover energy under braking and release this to improve acceleration out of a corner, delivering lap-time benefit. For any given performance level, a hybrid powertrain will achieve this with less fuel so it is an extremely relevant technology and one we are excited to be bringing to endurance racing. Another key point in our development phase has been delivering aerodynamic efficiency. The development team at TMG has worked very hard to achieve an optimum aero concept using our state-of-the-art aero development processes based on combined wind tunnel testing and CFD. Judging by the positive feedback we received during the roll-out we have a very good base on which to build in the coming weeks."

Hisatake Murata, Hybrid Project Leader: "TOYOTA has been working on hybrid systems for motorsport for several years, during which time we have made huge progress. Now we feel ready to bring our technology to the ultimate motorsport test: the Le Mans 24 Hours. Integrating a hybrid powertrain is, of course, a different challenge compared to a 'standard' powertrain. But we have worked together with partners such as DENSO, Aisin AW and Nisshinbo to develop the THS-R technology so it is part of the overall concept of the TS030 HYBRID. This technology will be used to recover up to 500kJ between braking events, energy which can be released via either front or rear motors to deliver a performance advantage. TOYOTA's hybrid technology has already won a 24-hour race ***8211; the Tokachi 24 Hours in 2007 ***8211; so now we are bringing the latest THS-R development to global motorsport; we know this is a technically-demanding exercise but we are well prepared for the challenge."

Alex Wurz: "It was cool to drive the TS030 HYBRID car for the first time. Just leaving the garage on the electric power is very futuristic, then when you let the clutch go and the internal combustion engine kicks in it is like an old friend has returned! When we put on the slick tyre I could feel the car generates a very good amount of grip so I think we have a good base and I think we can turn this into a really fast car. I am definitely very happy but my nature is to also be analytical and therefore I know there is still a lot of work to be done. It's really good to work with all the mechanics and engineers; the TOYOTA Racing team is very international and this works well. I am very comfortable in this team because they are all extremely professional, that is really clear."

Nicolas Lapierre: "My first impression from the roll-out was positive; the chassis is really advanced and the hybrid system works very well. The TS030 HYBRID car has good reaction to the steering with quick and efficient response combined with an impressive base level of downforce, which is a nice feeling for a driver. It is totally different from anything I have known before because the philosophy is different. So our roll-out was promising and we saw the car's potential on several levels; we still have plenty of work to do but I think that we will have a strong package. We are starting from a blank page so the challenge is exciting."

Kazuki Nakajima: "It was a very exciting and interesting experience to drive a Le Mans Prototype for the first time. The cockpit is tight compared to what I drove before, but I can drive nicely. The car seems to have a lot of potential and I try to get close to the limit to see this potential. It is well balanced, and nice to drive. The hybrid system is also very interesting, especially because we start to use it better."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS030

TOYOTA Racing completed a successful first full test of the new TS030 HYBRID car which will compete in the LMP1 category in selected races of the FIA World Endurance Championship.

The team spent three days at the Paul Ricard circuit in southern France for the first full test of the TS030 HYBRID, following a three-day roll-out at the same circuit earlier this month. Using the a configuration of the track which includes the complete Mistral Straight, all three race drivers ***8211; Alex Wurz, Nicolas Lapierre and Kazuki Nakajima ***8211; had the opportunity to test the new car, which features the THS-R (TOYOTA HYBRID System ***8211; Racing) powertrain.

The test program built on the positive work already achieved during the TS030 HYBRID***8217;s roll-out, when systems checks and basic set-up analysis was carried out. This week the team had many areas to study, including the THS-R powertrain, particularly during longer stints, while taking the first steps towards optimising aerodynamic and mechanical set-up. In addition, Michelin tyre compounds on the TS030 HYBRID were evaluated for the first time.

In total, the TS030 HYBRID completed over 2,000km and demonstrated a satisfying level of performance and reliability. TOYOTA Racing***8217;s next test is planned for mid-February.

Yoshiaki Kino****a, Team President: ***8220;We can be pleased with the outcome of this test. It has gone smoothly and delivered a lot of very useful data, which will help us to prepare for our first season back in endurance racing. Of course, there are many challenges when introducing an innovative technology such as a hybrid powertrain in motorsport but I have been very impressed with how the team has approached this test and the results are very encouraging.***8221;

Pascal Vasselon, Technical Director: ***8220;Although we are a little behind schedule in terms of total mileage we have made very good use of our track time. It***8217;s important at this stage to give a first indication to our tire partner Michelin about the development direction needed for the TOYOTA TS030 HYBRID and this has been done together with other performance developments. At the same time the pace is increasing as our drivers explore closer to the boundaries of the performance envelope of our package. We see clearly an acceleration of our development rate based on their indications. This gives a lot of push and dynamic to our track operation; it***8217;s an exciting time to be a TOYOTA Racing engineer.***8221;

Alex Wurz: ***8220;Obviously it***8217;s nice to be back in the car. We are continuously evaluating and improving, so I am happy with these three days. We are working hard and making good progress since the roll-out. During this test I have worked on the set-up, drivability and traction control; we are just beginning to work on tire evaluations. Of course I am enjoying this chance to drive the TOYOTA TS030 HYBRID. More and more we test, more and more we find things to improve: that***8217;s positive. We realize we have to work hard because you have to work on the details; I am a perfectionist.***8221;

Nicolas Lapierre: ***8220;The test went well. I had the opportunity to do longer stints and it***8217;s great to cover more laps; we are becoming more familiar with the TOYOTA TS030 HYBRID. The weather conditions were perfect and consistent when I drove so we saw how the car reacts to our changes. I did some work on the Michelin tires and my first impressions were good. Generally I feel better and better at the wheel; we are evolving in the right direction, especially on the hybrid system, which we continue to optimize. We all know more about the car and what we have to do to improve.***8221;

Kazuki Nakajima: ***8220;It was exciting to jump into the TOYOTA TS030 HYBRID for the first time and finally drive it for real after a few sessions in virtual reality on the TMG simulator. The car has a lot of potential and gives the driver confidence, which is impressive considering the early stage of development. The hybrid system is very interesting; it feels quite natural and certainly gives a nice boost when it kicks in. We have made a good start to our testing program but there is still plenty of work to do so I am looking forward to spending even more time in the car in the future.***8221;


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS030


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The TS030's hybrid storage system, developed by Nisshinbo, eschews batteries. Instead, capacitors are the energy storage medium and they are located opposite the driver in the cockpit. Toyota confirmed publicly that the test car is currently set up to power either the front wheels (system designed by Aisin AW) or the rear wheels (designed by DENSO) with their hybrid powered motor systems.

Obviously the 3.4-liter V8 powers the rears, but the technical decision is where to place the motors for the hybrid power. According to the rules four wheel drive is allowed, but with one exception: you can't power both front and rears at the same time, that is, they hybrid system engages when the V8 is disengaged and vice-versa.

But where to place the weight in the chassis becomes the concern with the hybrid system. And as the rules allow freedom of where to direct the drive, this is an area where some thinking will occur before execution. Toyota's current test program will evaluate which is optimal within the regulations and make a decision at a later date.

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsjan12.html

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/news/toyota-ts030-lmp1-hybrid-revealed/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda Performance Development unveiled its largest customer endurance racing program to date, as six teams will campaign a total of seven HPD-powered LMP1 and LMP2 prototypes in the 2012 World Endurance Championship and the American Le Mans Series.

"In recent years, teams running HPD engines and chassis have delivered remarkable results at some of the world's greatest sports-car races," said Steve Eriksen, HPD vice president, "starting with an amazing LMP2 victory - and second and third overall finishes - at our endurance racing debut, the 2007 12 Hours of Sebring. Another highlight was Strakka's LMP2 victory and fifth-place finish overall at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in 2010, also on our first attempt!

"Returning to LMP1, while continuing our LMP2 program, will be the biggest challenge yet for our engineers and associates," Eriksen added, "but I'm extremely confident in our capabilities and look forward to another exciting season in 2012. We expect that the proven design, development and engineering expertise of HPD and its technical partners will provide our teams with the tools they need to succeed. It will be an exciting season."

Three teams, all experienced, accomplished racing organizations, will campaign the new HPD ARX-03a in the LMP1 class. The British-based Strakka Racing group continues its three-year association with HPD, but moves from LMP2 to the premier category in the new FIA World Endurance Championship with drivers Jonny Kane, Nick Leventis and Danny Watts.

Joining them on the WEC grid in 2012 will be JRM Racing, which comes to LMP1 after winning the drivers' title in the FIA GT-1 World Championship last season. Now, drivers David Brabham, Karun Chandok and Peter Dumbreck will have HPD's LM-V8 engine and new ARX-03a chassis at their command for the eight-race WEC schedule, which begins March 17 with the classic 12 Hours of Sebring endurance contest.

Sebring also marks the start of the 2012 American Le Mans Series, where Greg Pickett's Muscle Milk Racing team will debut the ARX-03a chassis it will campaign during the full ALMS schedule for team regulars Klaus Graf and Lucas Luhr.

In addition to the LMP1 program utilizing the new ARX-03a chassis and proven HPD LM-V8 normally aspirated, gasoline engine, HPD will continue its support of the cost-capped LMP2 formula in 2012, which features the production-based HR28TT twin-turbocharged V6 engine powering the new HPD ARX-03b cost-capped LMP2 chassis.

Fresh off an undefeated LMP2 season with HPD power in the 2011 ALMS, Level 5 Motorsports returns to defend its team and drivers' championships, and HPD's LMP2 engine-manufacturers' title, with a pair of new ARX-03b chassis for regular drivers Christophe Bouchut and Scott Tucker. The team also plans on returning to the 24 Hours of Le Mans, following up on their strong third-place finish in LMP2 last year, in their inaugural attempt at the French racing classic.

Level 5 will be joined on the ALMS grid this year by Black Swan Racing, which will campaign an HPD-powered Lola B10/80 coupe after winning the ALMS GTC championship in 2010. The driving duo of team owner Tim Pappas and Jerome Bleekmolen now move up to LMP2 competition as part of the HPD lineup.

Another American-based team has announced plans to take part in the full WEC schedule, as the Florida-based Starworks Motorsport team completes the 2012 HPD sports-prototype lineup. Coming off a strong second-place finish at the recent 24 Hours of Daytona, the Starworks HPD ARX-03b will join the LMP2 grid for the first time with team regulars Ryan Dalziel and Enrico Potoliccio behind the wheel.

In 2011, Wirth Research and Honda Performance Development announced a new long-term technical partnership building upon the global successes achieved in recent years - a partnership that has produced numerous class and/or outright victories in all the world's premier sports-car races and championships, including the Le Mans 24 Hours and 12 Hours of Sebring.

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/4934/HPD-ARX-03a.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring (3.7-mile) Test

LMP1: Honda ARX-03a _ 1:48.192

LMP2: Honda ARX-03b _ 1:51.522

LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 2:00.061

"It's awesome. This is one of the best Wirth cars I've driven," said Pagenaud, who has driven three previous HPD/Acura prototypes, including last year's ARX-01e.

"It's such a big evolution from last year's car. The engine gives us good power, the front splitter gives the car additional downforce and the new tub gives us better efficiency as well. It's generally the same aero package as the car we ran last year."

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/alms-muscle-milk-hpd-ends-sebring-test-on-top/

http://level5motorsports.com/

http://www.imsaracing.net/2012/events/sebring test/results/2012 ALMS Winter Test Practice 4.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2012/events/sebring test/results/2012 ALMS Winter Test Practice 3.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

For Reference Only

Sebring (3.7-mile) Lap Times

SCCA CSR: Swift-JMS _ 1:58.796

Prototype Lites: Elan DP02 _ 2:00.882

http://www.scca.com/events/news.cfm?eid=3582&cid=50903

http://dsrforum.yuku.com/topic/8807/2012-Sebring-Double-Natl

http://imsaracing.net/2012/events/sebring test/results/2012 Lites Winter Test P6.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TOYOTA Racing completed its first long-distance endurance test during a three-day session at Paul Ricard in France. In just its second full test, and its third time on track including a roll-out, the TS030 HYBRID was faced with the tough challenge of a 30-hour endurance run.

The long-distance test began on Thursday afternoon following initial sessions to evaluate various performance developments. Sébastien Buemi, in his first test as an official TOYOTA Racing driver, started the marathon session, followed by his team-mate in car #8 at Le Mans, Hiroaki Ishiura. Car #7 team-mates Alex Wurz, Nicolas Lapierre and Kazuki Nakajima also took turns behind the wheel of the TOYOTA TS030 HYBRID. The test ended with TOYOTA Racing having achieved its primary goal of completing a significant number of laps to evaluate the car over very long distances.

TOYOTA Racing will now concentrate on preparing and updated package for the Six Hours of Spa-Francorchamps, its first race of the 2012 FIA World Endurance Championship season. The next tests are scheduled for April.

Pascal Vasselon, Technical Director: "We have done some valuable tests and this has contributed to our ongoing development of performance, reliability and organisation. The endurance test was an interesting experience; we were expecting challenges for everyone in the team and we weren't disappointed! It's not easy on the car or the people but we are all passionate about this project so a strong team spirit saw us through to the end. We are content with the results and the conclusions we have been able to draw, which will accelerate our preparations for our first race."

Hisatake Murata, Hybrid Project Leader: "This was the first time we have run the TOYOTA HYBRID System - Racing over such a long test session so we never expected a trouble-free week and we did experience a few issues, but nothing major. Thanks to a large amount of data and the detailed feedback of all the drivers, we have a lot of information about how the THS-R powertrain behaves. We have been able to use this already to refine our systems and before the next tests we will work more on some of the issues raised. We have achieved our primary goals for this test and I am happy with how it has gone."

Alex Wurz: "The test has been interesting and we have gained valuable experience. In terms of development, we continue to optimize the interaction between all components, including the hybrid system. As a result, the car is progressing. During our endurance test we did encounter some issues but that is why we are testing. The team sprit here at TOYOTA Racing really strong and it has again been a pleasure to work with the guys; we know and understand each other better and better with each day. Overall I would say I am generally pleased with this test."

Hiroaki Ishiura: "It was a really exciting experience to drive the TOYOTA TS030 HYBRID during an endurance run for the first time. Actually, this was my first time to drive this lay-out of Paul Ricard and I had to do it in the dark, so my first task was to find my way around! We don't drive much at night in Super GT so I don't have a lot of experience of this; it was a very useful test for me in that sense. It was good to complete a lot of laps and I've enjoyed working with the team again."

Kazuki Nakajima: "Overall the test was good. It was the first time for me to participate in an endurance test and it allowed us to prepare in circumstances much closer to race conditions. This meant running in some very cold conditions but even then the car and tyres were working well. I did a lot of stints so I was really busy and we put plenty of mileage on the car. We have a sound basis and the car shows good potential but we now need to work on the details and develop some areas. We are on the right track and things continue to go well."

Nicolas Lapierre: "I did some development work and also participated in the endurance test. I am quite positive about how it went for a first long-distance simulation with the TOYOTA TS030 HYBRID. We can see how the car reacts to various different conditions, such as the cold track temperatures we may encounter during the night at Le Mans. The car felt pretty good in these conditions, which is not always easy here at Paul Ricard. The package is evolving and improving; we have fixed some issues, corrected some little details and overall we are moving forward."

Sébastien Buemi: "It was nice to discover more about the endurance racing environment. I have been in the driving simulator at TMG so I had an idea of what to expect but the reality is always a bit more complex. From a technical point of view the car is very impressive although we still need to make progress in some areas, which is normal at this stage of testing. I did some long stints and learned about new aspects of endurance racing, like driving at night, managing fuel consumption and adapting my driving style. I can see that every detail is important in order to be fast in this discipline."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

HPD


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TMG


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

HPD - Wirth Research

http://www.strakkaracing.com/

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsjan12.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R18 e-tron quattro

Motor sport is used yet again by AUDI AG to pioneer new technology: the brand with the four ring's new Le Mans race car is the world's first LMP1 car to combine a highly-efficient TDI with a hybrid system. quattro drive also celebrates its comeback to the race track with the prototype - in a entirely new form.

Audi R18 e-tron quattro is the name of the new Le Mans prototype that makes its race debut on May 5 in the 6-hour race at Spa-Francorchamps (Belgium) and fights for overall victory at the famous 24 Hours of Le Mans (France) on June 16/17. Audi unites two technologies in a fascinating way to create a new type of drive, which is also already being tested for future use in production cars: e-tron quattro.

Hiding behind this description is the next generation four-wheel drive with which Audi combines the advantages of the proven quattro drive with the potential of electromobility. To this end one vehicle axle is powered conventionally, the second by electric motors.

"Audi has always consciously selected championships and categories in racing that have a close relationship to production and therefore have technical relevance for the Audi customers," explains Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich, who personally drove the new Audi R18 e-tron quattro onto the stage on Wednesday evening during its world premiere in the Audi Training Center at Munich airport - electrically and almost silent. "quattro, TFSI and TDI are three excellent examples of how motorsport has stimulated production development. A similar tendency is apparent with the e-tron quattro: we test a completely new technology on the race track before it's introduced to the Audi production line."

On the Audi R18 e-tron quattro kinetic energy is recovered on the front axle during the braking phase. It is fed as electric into a flywheel accumulator before being retrieved under acceleration again above a speed of 120 km/h. During this procedure only the front axle is integrated. The V6 TDI power plant producing 375 kW (510 hp) continues to transmit its power to the rear wheels. Both systems complement each other to create the new drive principle e-tron quattro.

http://www.motorsport.com/#!/lemans/news/audi-brings-the-quattro-back-to-the-race-track/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Project began in February 2010
The project e-tron quattro for motorsport started in February 2010. Only 18 months passed from the initial conceptual ideas to the first test. "This is a relatively short cycle for a technology that has never been tested in motorsport and which still doesn't even exist in production," stresses Dr. Martin Mühlmeier, Head of Technology at Audi Sport. "The challenge is correspondingly big."

Audi Sport developed the Audi R18 ultra in parallel to the Audi R18 e-tron quattro - because Audi takes a two-pronged approach this year in the 24 Hours of Le Mans and in the newly created FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC) - the 2012 model year Audi R18 is built with and without hybrid drive. The trick: the base of both cars is completely identical, which is why the additional logistical effort is kept limited for Audi Sport and the race team.

"The TDI engine invented by Audi is still the most efficient drive in the world," says Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. "We are convinced that the TDI has even more potential. This is why Audi not only supports the hybrid in motorsport as it does in production, but in parallel also the further development of the conventional drive."

Innovation in transmission area
The R18 e-tron quattro's twin brother more than lives up to its model name 'R18 ultra': it is the lightest Le Mans prototype that Audi Sport has ever built. To compensate for the additional weight of the hybrid system the subject of lightweight design and construction was the focus throughout development of the 2011 Le Mans race winning R18 TDI. In addition to the many detail optimizations there is also a genuine innovation in the transmission area: a new gearbox with a carbon-fiber composite housing was developed for the R18 - a premiere for endurance racing.

"The new R18 ultra is a distinct evolution of last year's Le Mans race winning car," summarizes Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. "Our drivers' impressions were very positive from the first moment. Without the weight optimized R18 ultra we would have not been capable of realizing the R18 e-tron quattro which is absolutely identical with the exception of the hybrid system."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans 2012: two R18 e-tron quattro and two R18 ultra
Audi Sport Team Joest will field two R18 e-tron quattro and two R18 ultra prototypes in the Le Mans 24 Hours on June 16/17. The two hybrid cars are driven by last year's winning trio Marcel Fässler (CH), André Lotterer (D) and Benoît Tréluyer (F) as well as Dindo Capello (I), Tom Kristensen (DK) and Allan McNish (GB) who boast a total of 13 Le Mans wins between them. New signing Loïc Duval (F) starts together with Timo Bernhard (D) and Romain Dumas (F) in an R18 ultra as do Marco Bonanomi (I), Oliver Jarvis (GB) and Mike Rockenfeller (D).

Audi Sport Team Joest also contests the World Championship round at Spa-Francorchamps (Belgium) on May 5 in the same formation. At the same time the race doubles as a dress rehearsal for the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Only Mike Rockenfeller will miss this race due to a clashing date with the DTM.

After the 24 Hours of Le Mans, Audi plans to enter an R18 e-tron quattro and an R18 ultra in the FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC). André Lotterer and Allan McNish have been nominated as the drivers so far.

At the World Championship opener at Sebring (USA) on March 17, Audi Sport Team Joest relies on the proven R18 TDI from last year, which are driven by Marcel Fässler/André Lotterer/Benoît Tréluyer, Dindo Capello/Tom Kristensen/Allan McNish as well as Timo Bernhard/Romain Dumas/Loïc Duval.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R18 e-tron quattro

In accordance with the regulations it has a drive system that operates on the front wheels with electric motors turning through the hybrid system and V6 3.7-liter diesel driving the rear, a big change from last year. To accommodate the hybrid system we have gained 100 pounds on the 2011 R18 that was already ultra-light.

Tom Kristensen: "This new car is great right away", explained the Dane. "The feeling we have at the wheel is great with increased traction generated out of corners."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The R18 e-tron becomes a four-wheel-drive car within certain limits laid down in the Le Mans rulebook. The regulations allow 500kJ (approximately 70bhp) of stored energy to be transfered to the wheels between two braking 'events' at speeds above 120km/h (75mph).

The rules allow energy retrieval on only one axle. The advantages of choosing the front wheels include improved traction and greater efficiency during the recovery process.

Audi has chosen to use a flywheel or accumulator for energy storage rather than batteries or the super-capacitors favored by rival Toyota.

Christopher Reinke, Audi Sport's technical project leader LMP, said: "A high power density is crucial during energy recuperation. The accumulator must be capable of absorbing a lot of energy within a few seconds during the braking stage."

The flywheel has been developed by Williams Hybrid Power, which also produced the unit for Porsche's 911 GT3-R Hybrid.

http://www.williamshybridpower.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Though racing Unclassified and so having to start from the back of grid, the Porsche GT3R Hybrid 2.0 made its mark dominantly on the West Coast in the USA at the ALMS Laguna Seca race (Monterey/California) in Sep 2011.

The GT3R finished in 10th position, behind the faster LMP type machines but finishing clear of the world-class field of factory GT cars. The honors included setting overall fastest race lap amongst the GT vehicles, consistently matching or beating the pace of the strongest of them, as well as proving efficiency by stopping only 3 times for fuel as compared to at least 5 stops from fastest of the GT competitors.

The hybrid system, with Williams Hybrid Power***8217;s MLC electric flywheel at its core, ran without fault throughout. This marks another solid proof of prototype for WHP and, once again, a positive result with important partner Porsche Motorsport.

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/911gt3r-hybrid-997/

http://www.porsche.com/microsite/intelligent-performance/international.aspx


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TMG


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Only in the last two decades has flywheel technology been seriously considered for use in mobile applications. It was held back by prohibitive weight and unwanted precession forces. Both of these characteristics are determined by the specific tensile strength (the ratio of the hoop stress to material density) of the flywheel. Advances in carbon fiber composite technology has allowed the specific tensile strength to be greatly improved leading to the development of light, high-speed flywheel systems. Test vehicles, particularly buses, have been produced using mechanical flywheel systems with a continuously variable transmission (CVT) to transfer power to and from the flywheel.

The next evolution was electrically-driven flywheels which do not require a CVT system thus avoiding added weight and reduced efficiency. Electrically-driven flywheels have another important advantage over their mechanically driven relatives in that vacuum integrity is easier to maintain as no high speed mechanical seal is needed. WHP's MLC flywheel is electrically driven.

http://www.williamshybridpower.com/technology/flywheel-background


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Williams Hybrid Power (WHP) is pleased to announce an association with Audi Sport to become the hybrid system energy storage supplier for the Audi R18 e-tron quattro. WHP's innovative electric flywheel will be at the heart of the Audi R18 hybrid system for the 2012 24 Hours of Le Mans race and the FIA World Endurance Championship.

For the Audi R18 e-tron quattro, WHP has designed an entirely new, ultra-lightweight electric flywheel and associated power electronics and the company has worked closely with Audi engineers to fully integrate its unique electric flywheel into the car. The system will provide 150kW of power and have a top rotor speed of 45,000 rpm. The Audi R18 e-tron quattro using WHP's system will make its first competitive outing in the six-hour race at Spa-Francorchamps on 5th May.

The defining features of WHP's flywheel made it the prime energy storage candidate for Audi's project when compared to other technologies such as batteries, ultra-capacitors or mechanical flywheels. The main benefits of the WHP system are a high power density and correspondingly low mass, high efficiency energy transfer to and from the e-storage, the ability to continuously deep power cycle and an insusceptibility to performance or life degradation over a wide range of operating temperatures. In short, the technology is perfectly suited to the high performance demands of endurance racing.

Ian Foley, Managing Director of Williams Hybrid Power commented, "To be chosen as a supplier by Audi, the most successful brand in Le Mans' recent history, is testament to the progress made by Williams Hybrid Power in its relatively short existence. Audi has won the 24 Hours of Le Mans a total of ten times since the year 2000 and we are incredibly proud and honored to have been chosen to work with them and to have our hard work and technology recognized in this way. Such a high-level motorsport application represents the ultimate proving ground for our electric flywheel technology. This same technology can be used in everyday applications to save fuel and reduce emissions, for instance in city buses, that also require large power flows for short periods of time."

http://www.williamshybridpower.com/news


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TMG


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Teams

Audi
R18
http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/experience/motorsport.html
http://www.joest-racing.de/web/start/index.php

Toyota
TS030
http://www.toyota-motorsport.com/en/
http://www.toyotahybridracing.com/

Lola-Toyota
http://rebellion-racing.com/#all
http://www.lolacars.com/

Honda
ARX-03a
http://racing.honda.com/hpd/
http://www.wirthresearch.com/

http://www.strakkaracing.com/

http://www.jrm-racing.com/

Pescarolo-Judd
Dome-Judd
http://www.pescarolo.com/
http://www.dome.co.jp/

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/blogs/why-i-have-decided-to-return-to-le-mans/

http://www.engdev.com/

http://www.oak-racing.com/?lang=en

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmarch12.html

ALMS

Honda
http://www.americanlemans.com/teams/muscle-milk-pickett-racing-lmp1

Lola-Mazda
http://dysonracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

"Extensive research between BP, Mazda, and Advanced Engine Research has given Dyson Racing and the series an advanced fuel that will help influence how bio fuels are developed for the consumer," said Chris Dyson. "Our alignment with BP and Castrol works well because they use racing as a platform for developing new technologies in a rapid and advancing atmosphere. Technologies and fuels used in the ALMS are setting the stage for positive ecological developments for consumer cars in the future. It is very exciting for Dyson Racing and all of our partners to be at the cutting edge of this exciting and relevant technology."

ISOBUTANOL FACTS: 
• Isobutanol has a higher energy content than many first generation biofuels

• Isobutanol does not absorb water and can be transported through the existing oil and gasoline distribution infrastructure

• Isobutanol can be used in gasoline-powered vehicles without modification at higher volumes than first generation biofuels, enabling greater concentrations of renewables into the transport fuel mix.

PRODUCTION:
• Initially, isobutanol will be produced from feedstocks such as corn and sugarcane. Subsequently, isobutanol production can be based on cellulosic feedstocks and, eventually, advanced feedstocks such as macroalgae.

ENVIRONMENTAL BENEFITS:
• Initial indications are that, on the same feedstock basis, isobutanol delivers emission reductions that are at least as good as ethanol.

• Isobutanol's low vapor pressure (lower than gasoline), means that vapor pressure specifications do not need to be compromised.

http://wot.motortrend.com/greenest-machine-sebring-dysons-isobutanol-powered-mazda-61571.html

http://www.dysonracing.com/company/news/article.php?news_id=1112


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Isobutanol is an organic alcohol that has four carbon molecules compared to ethanol's two, giving it 25% more usable energy. Like ethanol, it can be made from sugar cane and corn, but can also be made from lignocellulosic sources like crop waste and purposely grown non-food plants such as switch grass and energy grass. Using those materials produces a smaller carbon footprint than gasoline or ethanol. Using biomass can also produce a negative carbon imprint when the carbon dioxide absorbed by the growing crops offsets the emissions produced when they are cultivated, processed and burned in engines. When burned in an engine, isobutanol produces carbon dioxide but no SOX, NOX or carbon monoxide and is much less evaporative than ethanol or gasoline.

The next step is the development of technologies to convert sugars produced by macroalgae into isobutanol. The goal is to take the most land-efficient feedstock (algae) and use it to produce the most gasoline-like biofuel in a cost-efficient manner. The macroalgae aquafarming project will be conducted in Southern California by Butamax***8482; Advanced Biofuels LLC, a joint venture between DuPont and BP. Butamax will be responsible for the commercialization of the resulting technology. The expectation is that using aquafarmed native macroalgae to produce isobutanol will reduce greenhouse gas emissions significantly compared to petroleum.

"Racing has the responsibility to lead by example. Motor racing's DNA is not just about racing," noted Chris Dyson. "It is about pushing the boundaries of future technologies that eventually make their way into regular road-going applications. Because resources are becoming scarce all across the planet, we need to have a new dialogue about how we are going to live in the future. The American Le Mans Series got on board with the "Green Initiative" very early on and for the past five years, they have added a new or advanced fuel each year. Our engine partner, Advanced Engine Research, worked hard developing the Mazda MZR-R engine for isobutanol, and the immediate results at the Petit Le Mans last year spoke for themselves. Our alignment with Mazda, BP and Castrol is the perfect fit because they use racing as a platform for developing new technologies in a rapid and advancing atmosphere. Technologies and fuels now used in the ALMS are setting the stage for positive and ecologically conscious developments for consumer cars in the future."

Isobutanol has many advantages compared to first generation bio fuels. Its longer hydrocarbon chain gives it a molecular structure that is closer to gasoline, resulting in better fuel economy. It can be blended in gasoline at higher concentrations than ethanol without the need to modify vehicles, thus allowing greater concentrations of renewables in the transportation mix. It can be used with ethanol to help improve the performance of ethanol/gasoline blends. Compared to ethanol and methanol, it does not absorb water and does not affect the metal and rubber components of a car's fuel system. Isobutanol can be used in existing pipelines and storage tanks, eliminating the need of truck and rail transportation and expensive infrastructure investment required by first generation biofuels.

http://www.butamax.com/

http://www.butamax.com/_assets/pdf/fo_lichts_next_generation_biofuels_conference_february_2011.pdf

http://www.dysonracing.com/company/news/article.php?news_id=1145


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2 Teams

Honda
ARX-03b
http://starworksmotorsport.com/

Oreca-Nissan
http://www.nissan-motorsports.com/ENN/
http://www.oreca-racing.com/
http://www.alandockingracing.com/index.html

Zytek-Nissan
http://www.zytekmotorsport.co.uk/zytek/

Lola-Nissan
http://www.gulfracing.com/

Lotus (Lola-Judd)
http://www.lotuscars.com/gb/racing/lmp

Morgan-Judd
http://www.oak-racing.com/?lang=en

ALMS

Honda
http://www.level5motorsports.com/

Morgan-Judd 
http://www.conquestracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMGTE Pro Teams

Ferrari
http://www.ferrari.com/English/Scuderia/GT/Pages/GT.aspx
http://www.afcorse.it/
http://www.luxury-racing.com/site/

Porsche
http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/911gt3rsr-997/

Aston Martin
http://www.astonmartin.com/racing/series/fia-world-endurance-championship

ALMS

BMW
http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ms_en
http://www.rahal.com/

Corvette
http://www.corvetteracing.com/

Porsche
http://lizardms.com/index.htm
http://www.falkentire.com/wegetyougoing/Motorsports
http://paulmillerracing.com/

Ferrari
http://esmracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2012 Corvette C6.R

2012 looks bright, with an all-new C6.R appearing on the Sebring grid in March. New rules allow the cars to be 50 mm wider (matching the width of the Ferrari 458), which for the C6.R means longer front control arms, rear wheels with more offset, a slightly higher rear wing and revised ZR1 bodywork that looks much like the previous car's, only about an inch wider per side.

"Our package is significantly better than the one we had," says Program Manager Doug Fehan, who adds that the Corvette team has visited the wind tunnel in Charlotte and worked very closely with Michelin in the off-season to develop better tires. In addition, Fehan says GM Powertrain has built a new intake manifold that increases power, improves driveability and enhances fuel economy. The calibration of the paddle-shift system, he says, has also been improved, to promote better gearbox durability.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/car/the-le-mans-winning-corvette-c6-r


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

BMW Team RLL launches the defense of its titles in the GT class of the American Le Mans Series (ALMS) at the 12 Hours of Sebring (US) this Saturday. The "Sebring International Raceway" is the oldest circuit in North America and this year hosts the spectacular endurance race for the 60th time.

This is not the only important anniversary this year: BMW M is celebrating its 40th birthday in 2012. A BMW M3 has triumphed in the GT class at Sebring on three occasions - 1997, 1998 and 2011. BMW also has two overall victories to its name. In 1975 the BMW 3.0 CSL won in Florida, while the BMW V12 LMR prototype crossed the line first after 12 hours in 1999.

Joey Hand (US) and Dirk Müller (DE) return to the ALMS as reigning GT champions. This year they will once again alternate behind the wheel of the no. 56 BMW M3 GT. Twenty three-year-old Jonathan Summerton (US) will join them as the third driver in Sebring, and will also line up at a further three races over the course of the season.

The no. 55 BMW M3 GT, which finished runner-up in Sebring last season, will be driven by Bill Auberlen (US) and Jörg Müller (DE). Auberlen has finished third in the Drivers' Championship for the last two seasons. Jörg Müller is contesting his first ALMS season since 2001, when he won the GT title in the BMW M3 GTR. BMW Team RLL has called on the services of another old hand as this car's third driver, in the form of Uwe Alzen (DE). The German is also due to start at the "Petit Le Mans" in Road Atlanta (US).

Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director)
"This weekend BMW Team RLL gets down to business in the American Le Mans Series for the first time since it won its titles in 2011. Everyone has worked hard through the winter to ensure that we remain successful with the BMW M3 GT this season. We will be the team to beat, but we are ready for that challenge. I am delighted that we will once again be represented by such an experienced and impressive team of drivers. Everything is in place for us to enjoy another strong year. Now we are all excited to see how the balance of power pans out in Sebring."

Bobby Rahal (Team Principal)
"We've made a number of changes this season. Although not as outwardly obvious as in previous years, we have continued to develop the BMW M3 GT for this season. For 2012, most of the improvements are under the skin to take advantage of some of the new tires that Dunlop has developed. As we've done in every season, the driver line-up has been modified with Jörg Müller replacing Dirk Werner for the season. We've also added Uwe Alzen as a third driver at both Sebring and Petit. I'm also excited to add Jonathan Summerton for four races to substitute for Joey. Along with my son Graham, Jonathan was one of the first six Formula BMW USA scholarship winners in 2004. I believe Jonathan will do a good job for us. Anchoring the line-up will, of course, be Bill Auberlen and Dirk Müller."

Bill Auberlen (BMW M3 GT - No. 55)
"I can't wait for Sebring. I am looking forward to co-driving with Jörg Müller this year and have my fingers crossed that we find success together. The competition is going to be brutal, but we know our cars very well and the team which will work to find every advantage."

Jörg Müller (BMW M3 GT - No. 55)
"I have great memories of Sebring. I won there with the BMW V12 LMR in 1999, then won the GT class two years later with the BMW M3 GTR. The season kicks off with a real highlight at Sebring. I always feel very at home in America. Bill Auberlen, Uwe Alzen and I have experienced a lot in motor racing, and our wealth of experience will stand us in good stead."

Uwe Alzen (BMW M3 GT - No. 55)
"What could be better than to start the season in sunny Florida, and at a fantastic event like the 12 Hours of Sebring. This circuit is a law unto itself. It covers a long distance, and we have to contend with the prototypes, so it will not be an easy race. I spend a lot of time in Florida every year, so this is something of a home race for me."

Joey Hand (BMW M3 GT - No. 56)
"I am more than ready for Sebring this year as I've spent more time testing than ever before. We have tested the ALMS M3 GT twice at Sebring already and I have only recently returned from the test in the BMW M3 DTM in Portugal. Added to that was a week of physical training in Italy. I would love to get the ALMS season started like we did last year with a 1-2 finish. Momentum is important in racing and there is no reason why BMW Team RLL can't keep our championship form rolling on this year."

Dirk Müller (BMW M3 GT - No. 56)
"Finally the waiting is over. Everyone at BMW Motorsport, BMW Team RLL and Dunlop is highly motivated to defend the titles we won last year. The preparations have been excellent and I am very optimistic that we will have another successful season. It certainly won't be easy, but we are well prepared. It feels great to be the team to beat again."

Jonathan Summerton (BMW M3 GT - No. 56)
"I appreciate the opportunity BMW has given me and will do everything I can to support the BMW Team RLL program at Sebring. I have had two productive tests with the team and feel ready for my first sports car endurance race."

http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ms_en/news/2012/march/bmw_team_rll_kicks_off_alms_season_in_sebring


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Qualifying

LMP1: Audi R18 _ 1:45.820

LMP1: Honda ARX-03a _ 1:47.536 (fastest gasoline car)

LMP2: Morgan-Judd _ 1:50.467

LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 1:58.427

http://www.americanlemans.com/articles/audi-muscle-milk-ferrari-lead-sebring-qualifying

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/fia-...urs-qualifying;-lotterer-takes-pole_6500.html

http://www.americanlemans.com/sites/default/files/race_result_files/ALMS-WEC Qualifying.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Qualifying

http://www.joest-racing.de/web/news/news.php?id=661&sprache=d

http://www.oak-racing.com/news-en/p...reau-tops-wec-petrol-class-at-sebring?lang=en

http://www.afcorse.it/B75_Sebring_1...Vilander_on_AF_Corse_Ferrari_458_.html?page=1


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

In LMP1, the diesel-powered Audis have received a 7 percent smaller air restrictor, a cut in turbo boost and a 5 liter fuel capacity reduction.

In GT, the Corvettes receive a 0.4mm larger air restrictor along with more flexibility in the placement of its rear wing, the latter having been given to the Aston Martin and BMWs as well.

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/Sebring2012.html

http://www.americanlemans.com/articles/dont-flip-out-prototype-design-rules

http://www.spotterguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/alms_12_sebring_SG.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Race

1. LMP1: Audi R18 _ 325 laps

3. LMP2: Honda ARX-03b _ 319 laps (top gasoline car)

18. LMGT: BMW M3 _ 307 laps

http://www.americanlemans.com/articles/audi-wins-classic-60th-anniversary-race-sebring


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Race

http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/experience/motorsport.html

http://racing.honda.com/hpd/press-releases.aspx?id=6534-en

http://www.starworksmotorsport.com/

http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ms_en


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi Driver ***8211; Allan McNish

***8220;I always had an eye that the HPDs would be better in the race than they were in qualifying. Without a doubt, I was sure that was going to be the case. Just with the way their cars are, and when it rubbered up, Klaus Graf, put in a 1:47.9, which was just a tad off our fastest lap. So they had the pure outright pace, they just didn't necessarily have it all the time. So even though there were no other factories there, I was mindful that there was enough competition if we made a slight error, they would be there to pick up the pieces very quickly. And in reality, the Muscle Milk car should have finished second.***8221;

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/in-the-cockpit-allan-mcnish-sebring/

http://www.americanlemans.com/articles/muscle-milk-pickett-racing-sebring-heartbreak


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

JRM Driver - Karun Chandhok

"Obviously the car is a lot heavier and has less power than an F1 car, but they've got a good amount of downforce and are very enjoyable to drive once you get it dialed in.

We were a whole lap ahead of the Nick Heidfeld/Neel Jani/Nicolas Prost Rebellion car so a podium was looking good.

On average it looked like the Audi's were about 2 seconds a lap quicker than everyone else but behind them, the battle to be best of the rest is very tight. When I followed them on track, they also seemed to have a big advantage in traffic because they have so much torque with the diesel engine, they can pull out of corners quicker and get past cars more easily.

When I walked into the paddock there were so many familiar faces from F1 and GP2 there, it was a real surprise. The teams are very professional and you really have to be on it for every lap of every stint to be competitive."

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/98216

http://www.jrm-racing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi is continuing its test at the Sebring this week, despite a serious accident late on Monday that hospitalized Timo Bernhard.

Audi started its traditional test the week after the Sebring 12 Hours with four cars, concluded that the technical problem that put Bernhard into the barriers at Turn 17 would not reoccur on the other cars and resumed running on Tuesday.

Bernhard climbed from the wreck of the R18 unaided but was taken to hospital where he spent the night under observation.

Audi began the four-day test with two R18 e-tron quattro hybrids, one conventional R18 and the #3 R18 TDI that took part in the race at Sebring on Saturday.

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-bernhard-crashes-new-audi-in-sebring-testing/

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/photos-post-sebring-audi-test/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R18 e-tron


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Race - Fastest Laps

LMP1: Audi R18 _ 1:46.567

LMP1: Honda ARX-03a _ 1:47.979 (fastest gasoline car)

LMP2: Morgan-Judd _ 1:51.306

LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 2:00.123

http://www.alms.com/results/race?year[value][year]=2012&race=597


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R18 e-tron

The e-tron quattro is significantly faster than the regular R18 Ultra. With each lap the R18 e-tron would gain about 10 car lengths on the R18 ultra.

Under braking, the car stores the energy in a flywheel in the front of the car, which then can convert that energy to horsepower nder acceleration. The horsepower is sent to the front axle, giving it AWD. The e-tron system adds an estimated 100 hp per front wheel. The power delivery is automated, and the driver does not control it. The ACO rule book states that the car cannot use this below 75mph to prevent any unfair advantage in the slow corners.

http://www.quattroworld.com/2012-12...8-ultra-e-tron-quattro-at-sebring/#more-14905

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmarch12.html

http://www.roadandtrack.com/racing/motorsports/race-car-test-audi-r18-e-tron-quattro-hybrid-race-car


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TMG

TOYOTA Racing will return to the track on 4 May with a functionality test of its TS030 HYBRID at the Magny-Cours circuit in France.

Following the accident at Paul Ricard on 4 April, which damaged the monocoque of the first TS030 HYBRID, the team has worked hard to accelerate production of a second car. This will be completed directly before transportation to the one-day functionality test.

A total of seven test days were cancelled in April as a result of the testing accident, giving the team no opportunity to validate the aerodynamic and hybrid system specifications intended for its first race.

So the team had no choice but to miss the WEC Six Hours of Spa-Francorchamps event, which takes place on 3-5 May.

Yoshiaki Kino****a, Team President: ***8220;I would like to express my thanks to the staff members at TOYOTA Motorsport GmbH who have worked so hard to deliver our second monocoque ahead of schedule. Now we have a very intense testing programme to prepare for Le Mans, beginning with an initial functionality test to shakedown our systems.***8221;

TOYOTA Racing***8217;s first race will be the 24 Hours of Le Mans on 16-17 June, where the team will enter two TS030 HYBRID cars.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Qualifying

LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 2:01.579

LMP1: Lola-Toyota _ 2:04.234 (fastest gasoline car)

LMP2: Oreca-Nissan _ 2:09.302

LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 2:19.770

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/99356

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/fia-...ates/lmp-qualifying-mcnish-on-pole-_6960.html

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/fia-...updates/gte-qualifying-mako-a-hero-_6961.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Qualifying

http://www.joest-racing.de/en/index.php

http://delta-motorsport.com/adr-delta/

http://www.luxury-racing.com/site/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Get your DVRs ready, the sequel to the highly-acclaimed “Truth in 24” will make its worldwide television premiere this weekend on SPEED. “Truth in 24 II: Every Second Counts”, a unique documentary chronicling Audi’s narrow 13.854-second victory in the 2011 Le Mans 24 Hours, will air Saturday May 5 at 4 p.m. ET on SPEED and will be available soon after on iTunes.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Race

1. LMP1: Audi R18 _ 160 laps

5. LMP1: Lola-Toyota _ 156 laps (top gasoline car)

8. LMP2: Zytek-Nissan _ 151 laps

18. LMGT: Porsche 911 RSR _ 144 laps

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-sweeps-six-hours-of-spa/

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/fia-...-of-spa-francorchamps-wec/classification.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Race

http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/experience/motorsport.html

http://www.jotagroup.com/zytekjotasportthecar.php

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/911gt3rsr-997/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Race - Fastest Laps

LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 2:01.851

LMP1: Lola-Toyota _ 2:06.534 (fastest gasoline car)

LMP2: Honda ARX-03b _ 2:09.835

LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 2:20.116

http://rebellion-racing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test

LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 3:25.927

LMP1: Toyota TS030 _ 3:27.204 (fastest gasoline car)

LMP2: Morgan-Nissan _ 3:41.291

LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 3:58.869

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/test-day-of-24-hours-of-le-mans/news.html

http://www.lemans.org/wpphpFichiers.../test-day-24-heures-du-mans-test-combined.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test

http://www.joest-racing.de/

http://www.toyotahybridracing.com/

http://www.oak-racing.com/?lang=uk

http://www.luxury-racing.com/site/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota LMP SpeedTV Program - June 15 (10pm ET / 7pm PT)

ROAD TO LE MANS 
This June will herald an extraordinary moment in automotive racing history: Toyota will return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans, and it will be fighting for overall honors in the top LMP1 class with a gasoline-electric hybrid racecar. Toyota's Road to Le Mans is a riveting one-hour special that documents Toyota's struggles and triumphs as they push against the very frontiers of racing to create the world's most revolutionary racing program.

We'll take viewers on an extraordinary international journey as we travel from Toyta's super secret development and testing program in Japan, to the assembly of the car at the former Formula One facility in Germany, to Toyota's testing sessions at Paul Riccard racetrack in France and finally to their qualifying session at Le Mans. Filled with insider interviews, and up close footage of the competitions and qualifiying sessions leading up to the world's most demanding endurance race, Toyota's Road to Le Mans is an incredible look at history in the making.

THE CAR
Born from Toyota's former F1 facility in Cologne, Germany, the Japanese manufacturer's all-new Le Mans Prototype embodies every ounce of the brand's current and forward-looking technologies for its return to the legendary 24-hour race at Le Mans.

Utilizing a lightweight, petrol-powered 3.4-liter V8 engine produced specifically for the rigors of endurance racing, the TS030 Hybrid chassis represents Toyota's first Hybrid-assisted sports car on the international stage.

Borrowing the concept from its class-leading Prius model, the TS030 uses batteries and capacitors to store energy under braking, and then releases the Hybrid power at speeds over 74 mph per the rules to offer additional acceleration through the rear wheels while providing greater fuel economy.

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/road-to-le-mans/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying

LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 3:23.787

LMP1: Toyota TS030 _ 3:24.842 (fastest gasoline car)

LMP2: Oreca-Nissan _ 3:38.181

LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 3:55.393

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-retains-pole-for-lm24/

http://www.lemans.org/wpphpFichiers...du-mans-2012-qualifying-practice-combined.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying

http://www.joest-racing.de/

http://www.toyotahybridracing.com/

http://delta-motorsport.com/adr-delta/

http://www.luxury-racing.com/site/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

1. LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 378 laps

4. LMP1: Lola-Toyota _ 367 laps (top gasoline car)

7. LMP2: Honda ARX-03b _ 354 laps

17. LMGT: Ferrari F458 _ 336 laps

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/24h/...-the-80th-24-hours-with-r18-hybrid-_7952.html

http://www.lemans.org/wpphpFichiers...ures-du-mans-2012-classifcation-after-24h.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

http://www.joest-racing.de/

http://rebellion-racing.com/

http://www.starworksmotorsport.com/
http://hpd.honda.com/
http://www.wirthresearch.com/

http://www.afcorse.it/

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-sweeps-lm24-claims-first-hybrid-victory/


----------

